# X-Realms - Eine Willkür der Götter?



## Ugla (8. Januar 2013)

_OOC: Wie wir alle mitbekommen haben leben wir nun ja nicht mehr allein auf unseren Realms. Dank Blizz dürfen wir uns nun, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, unsere alte und lieb gewonnene Welt mit einigen anderen Teilen. Ob uns das gefällt oder nicht, danach wurden wir nicht gefragt. Und darüber gibt es sicher genug Threads in denen man dazu Stellung nehmen kann. Darum soll es hier auch nicht gehen, da wir es sowieso nicht ändern können oder werden. Viel mehr interessiert mich hier einmal die Frage: Wie gehe ich im RP damit um? Wie erkläre ich dieses Phänomen? Und welches andere Wort für Realms oder Server erklärt es bzw wie ist eure IC Erklärung dafür?
Genau dieses Problem hatte mein Goblin-Reporter nicht nur einmal. Hier nun die Erklärung die der arme kleine Gobo dafür gefunden hat. Mich würde jedoch auch interessieren wie ihr damit umgeht oder welch (IG) Erklärung eure Chars dafür gefunden haben. Aber nun genug des OOC, kommen wir zur Geschichte:
_
Neulich grad unterhielten sich einige schon leicht angeschlagene Gäste in einer dunklen Dorfkneipe über den Sinn des Lebens. Über das Wetter, die hübschen Maiden und die Götter die die Welt bestimmen. Im Laufe des Abend wurde der Biergenuss stärker und auch die Hitzigkeit der Diskussion, als ein Fremder auf der Durchreise meinte das es auf dem " Realm" von dem er käme genauso sei.

 Eine Verwunderung ging durch die erstaunten Gesichter der anwesenden Landbevölkerung. Hatte sie doch noch nie etwas gehört von "Realms". Was den Fremden nicht verwunderte, kamen doch selten Neuigkeiten in diesen abgelegenen Gebieten an, in denen viele der Bewohner kaum lesen oder schreiben konnten.
Da der Handelsreisende die arme Landbevölkerung nicht ganz ahnungslos zurück lassen wollte versuchte er den Anwesenden die Bedeutung dieses neuen Wortes zu erklären.

 Er erzählte der verdutzen Gesellschaft, das es Gebiete gibt in denen neue Freunde und auch neue Feinde aufgetaucht sind. Diese nennt man "Realms" es sind so zu sagen parallele Welten die schon immer da waren, so jede für sich, nur das die Götter sie getrennt hatten und Sie uns nun auf einer Welt gemeinsam und zusammen laufen lassen.

 Den Dorfbewohnern schien es nicht recht plausibel und einige waren nun noch verwirrter als noch vor dem letzen Bier. Die Frage, warum sollen sie das denn gemacht haben stand schneller im Raum als der bedauernswerte Fremde Luft holen konnte.

 "Ich vermute ja das die Götter einen goblinischen Kurs in Wirtschaft belegt haben und so zu gewissen "Rationalisierungen" gekommen sind und einen Weg gefunden haben ihre parallelen Welten gewinnoptimiert zu überlagern. Und genau dieses Phänomen der überlagerten Existensebenen werden X-Realms genannt, wo bei jede alte separate Welt als "Realm" bezeichnet wird."

 Das diese Erklärung den Dorfbewohnern nicht recht zugänglich war, entging dem Händler nicht. Stand es doch jedem der Anwesenden offensichtlich ins Gesicht geschrieben.

 "Nun, ich bin Kaufmann und könnte euch das mit der Rationalisierung genauestens darlegen. Aber wie das mit den Existensebenen genau funktioniert das übersteigt meine Möglichkeiten." versuchte sich der arme Mann heraus zu winden. "Habt ihr keinen Schamanen oder einen Magier hier unter euch?", fragte er nach Rettung suchend in die Runde. "Nicht!?! Na dann versuche ich es noch einmal für euch zu vereinfachen". Wenn du einen Kohl hast, und du eine Möhre und dein Nachbar einen Sellerie und ihr alles in einen Topf werft und eine leckere Suppe draus kocht, dann ist es genauso. Das Gemüse nennt sich dann nur "Realm" und die Suppe halt "X-Realm" oder auch "Cross-Realm."

 "Ob die Suppe denn überhaupt schmeckt oder man nicht statt des Kohls besser Erbsen hätte nehmen sollen. Was das jetzt nun mit Existensebenen zu tun hat und warum die Götter das gemacht haben" wurde der arme Kaufmann gefragt. Das Einzige was er da noch zu antworten wusste war

 "Nehmt es hin es ist die Willkür der Götter"


Aber hier gibt es sicher den einen oder anderen Schamanen, Magier oder gar Hexer der dieses Phänomen, das man X-Realms nennt, genauer erklären kann. Es wäre nett wenn sich da wer finden würde der es mal versucht und die armen Dorfbewohner so aus ihrer Ahnungslosigkeit befreit.


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2013)

gibts schon seit crz draussen ist shitsturm richtung activision/blizzard aber seit activision bei ist interessiert es sie leider nicht 

Ganz hart ist es für die leute die von Aegwyn,Frostwolf,Blackhand wegtransferiert sind und jetzt wieder mit den zu tuen haben müssen.

auf dem papier sah es gut aus nur leider ist wow ab 12 und die ghetto server machen stunk


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Januar 2013)

Activision hat bei Blizzard nichts zu sagen. Wenn einer was sagt, ist es immer noch Vivendi.

Aber hauptsache über Activision gemeckert, nicht?


----------



## Ugla (8. Januar 2013)

Oh sehr nett Wrynn, nur verstehe ich diese Erklärung für das Wort "Realm" oder eben diese Begebenheit leider wirklich nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daran das mir als Schur... ähm Händler das Verständniss für diese Art von Magie fehlt. Oder mir fehlen die Fachausdrücke die man in der Magie benutzt. Von daher werde ich deine Erklärung den armen Dorfbewohnern lieber nicht mitteilen. Ich wollte ihnen ja helfen dieses Wort oder die besagte Begebenheit mit einfachen Worten oder leichten Erklärungen näher zu bringen und sie nicht noch weiter verwirren. Es mag jedoch auch dran liegen, das du meine Frage nicht verstanden hast. Dafür möcht ich mich dann entschuldigen. Obwohl ich glaube das es nicht all zu schwer zu verstehen ist. Aber ich mag mich da ja auch zu einfach ausgedrückt haben.

Aber ich danke dir für den (vergeblichen) Versuch dieses Phänomen zu erklären. 
_
(OOC- ich denke dies ist nicht der Platz für irgend welche OOC - Erklärungen. Ich fragte nach dem "Umgang oder der Erklärung" eurer Chars, also IC oder IG Lösungen für dieses Problem das alle RPler betrifft. Nicht was es OOC oder für die Spielmechanik bedeutet oder ob das wer gut oder schlecht findet. Vllt hast du es ja jetzt besser verstanden worum es mir hier geht.)_


----------



## Shiningone (9. Januar 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ist mir RP normalerweise viel zu kompliziert. Aber die Frage, die sich hier bei mir stellt, ist, ob es für das X-Realming überhaupt eine IC Erklärung braucht/gibt/geben muss? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gehört es sowieso zum guten Ton, die Leute anzusprechen. Optimalerweise lässt man sich auch nicht fremde Namen/Titel über den anderen Chars anzeigen. Immerhin ist es völlig unrealistisch, von jeder entgegenkommenden Person Name, Beruf und Berufung zu 'erkennen'. Wenn man sich also allgemein darauf einigen würde, statt mit echten Gegenständen nur noch per Emotes zu handeln, dann sollten die RP'ler am wenigsten Probleme mit dem X-Realming haben. (Z.b.wenn man einem Bettler was zu Essen anbietet oder wenn man einem Verletzten helfen möchte etc)


----------

